
Former NSA Chief Keith Alexander Named to Amazon Board of Directors - AndrewBissell
https://twitter.com/amazonnews/status/1303791148503191552
======
virtue3
One of the scariest people I've seen. I was all over this site when the
Snowden stuff leaked. Which was hilarious cuz the front page looked like a bug
because every story was basically the same and they were -all- being up-voted.

This person finally showed me the true terror of being against someone that
fully believes that they are doing the right thing. (I'm a strong advocate for
privacy).

What is so scary, is when you even try to nail him to a wall about the
capabilities and what they're doing:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/03/20/nsa-
ch...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/03/20/nsa-chief-denies-
wireds-domestic-spying-story-fourteen-times-in-congressional-
hearing/#7f1064537513)

Note how many times he says "not in the USA". What that means -> if the email
gets bounced to a server in the UK, they can now read that email. And spy on
that citizen.

So yes, the NSA could spy on Americans, provided they aren't in America. Or
their network traffic goes outside the country.

Really scary.

~~~
dwd
The GCHQ collect cross-Atlantic traffic, and as a Five-Eyes partner they make
that data available to the other members such as the NSA. So the NSA doesn't
collect American's data (the British do) so what they have said is true, from
a certain point of view.

------
java-man
Alexa, do you work for NSA?

~~~
dTal
"Not knowingly, no."

~~~
sarcasmatwork
That was James Clapper I belive you're thinking:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGYn7ER5U_0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGYn7ER5U_0)

